# Just ate paint!



## Zou

LO has been with OH for the day. OH took him shopping and they bought some paints and when I got in were doing painting. OH showed me the pictures they'd done etc and then told me he loved it but at one point had been licking the paint off his fingers! He says he only did it once but definitely licked it off and swallowed it!! I was looking on the paint pots and it's crayola washable paint. It says unsuitable for under 3s and shouldn't be used as finger paint. Doesn't really say anything else apart from how to get it out of clothes. Doesn't say it's non toxic. So needless to say I'm freaking out!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

It will be fine if it says non toxic you might have funny coloured poo tomorrow tho :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Do they have a helpline number on the bottle? I'd probably give them a ring if you can. I'm sure he'll be fine though, especially if it was only a small amount.
I once ate a crayon and the worst thing that happened to me was blue vomit :lol:


----------



## Liesje

It should be fine. There is no way they would allow a toxic product be even be marketed to a 3 year old. Most products are less dangerous than we think... Children can even drink a cup of bleach and it will just make them vomit (I believe it's mixed with something) but they would really have to try hard to poison themselves. Most times the danger is just burning their throat internally... Which is also bad, but at least they won't die.


----------



## Zou

Thanks ladies. I googled and scared myself so rang nhs direct. The man I spoke to was really nice and said any kids poster type paint is low toxicity and especially as Ol only licked it off his fingers it wasn't like he was drinking it from the bottle he wasn't too worried. He just said watch out for anything like him vomiting, upset tummy or being more irritable than usual. Think I'll be teaching OH how to make edible paint at the weekend!


----------

